# Was sollte Game-Engine können?



## Baerwatz (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich soll zusammen mit einem Kollegen die Vorarbeiten für die Entwicklung eines Spiels übernehmen, d.h. wir sollen ein Konzept erarbeiten, in dem wir unter anderem verschiedene, möglichst Open Source, Game-Engines vergleichen.
Bei dem Spiel soll es sich um ein Rennspiel handeln. Die Sicht wärend des Rennens ist aus der Vogelperspektive. Bei eingebauten Geschicklichkeitsprüfungen soll die Sicht aus dem Fahrzeug heraus bzw. hinter dem Fahrzeug sein, so wie bei typischen Rennspielen wie z. B. NFS.
Meine Frage wäre nun, was ich bei der Auswahl von Game-Engines beachten muss. Was sollten sie für diesen Zweck können? Könnt Ihr mir einige empfehlen?


----------



## Woogy (29. Januar 2005)

Hi Baerwatz,

 das meines Erachtens beste Programm hierfür ist das 3D Gamestudio von Conitec. 
 Schaue einfach mal unter :http://www.3dgamestudio.de. Das wird euch bestimmt überzeugen.

 Viel Spaß 

 LG
 Woogy


----------



## da_Dj (30. Januar 2005)

Jetzt weiss ich endlich woher diese ganzen schlechten Billig-Spiele kommen 

Baerwatz beschreib mal näher was ihr damit vorhabt, soll das ganze dann auch komplett in 3D sein, oder koennte man es auch in 2D realsieren (ja das geht  ) usw.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (30. Januar 2005)

Hi,

gerade bei Rennsimulationen ist der wirklich wichtige und meist auch kritische Punkt
die Physikengine, mit deren Hilfe du ein stabiles System von Karosserie, Radaufhängung,
Kollisionserkennung und Bodenhaftung aufbauen musst. In welcher 3D-Engine das Ganze
dann visualisiert wird ist dabei erstmal zweitrangig und da findest du sicher eine ganze
Menge möglicher und durchaus brauchbarer 3D-Engines.

Was die physikalische Simulation von Fahrzeugen und besonders deren Radaufhängungen
und Federn / Stoßdämpfern angeht würde ich sagen, schau dir mal die ODE (Open Dynamics
Engine) an. Macht auf den ersten Blick einen ganz guten Eindruck.

http://ode.org/ode.html

Sehr interessant könnte auch z.B. das Kapitel 7.3 der Anleitung für dich sein:
http://ode.org/ode-latest-userguide.html#sec_7_3_0

Gruß
Martin


----------



## cycovery (4. Februar 2005)

ich würde die Irrlichtengine empfehlen - ist zwar noch immer in der entwicklung aber schon jetzt sehr gut und ist und bleibt auch open source . . .


----------

